# InkSoft Video Shows How To Increase Your Margin With Fund-raising Programs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from InkSoft presents a quick way to increase your margin with online fund-raising programs. Join garment decorating veteran and InkSoft Expert Luke Ryerkerk as he shows how an online program can allow you to charge more and make more, boosting your profits and the amount raised for the organization for which you’re printing. The video explores a sales approach that enables decorators to shift the emphasis from price to value using web stores for fund-raising. 

In a traditional pricing model, the decorator charges the customer a wholesale price, which he in turn marks up for a profit when selling to his customers. In a fund-raising context, this means dealing with someone like a coach, who handles ordering and payment for a number of individuals. 

The alternative approach showcased in the video draws on the capabilities afforded by an online format. You’ll see how you can charge close to retail, streamline the ordering/payment process, and have fewer mistakes. There’s also less collection issues and less work for the organizers.

The increased margin means you’re going to make more per sale and that you’re going to be able to give the organization a donation or commission in excess of what they would have raised the traditional way. You’ll also discover how to increase sales by expanding product offerings and enlisting your customer to spread the word by sharing the 24/7 ordering link from anywhere. 

The video takes you step-by-step through a selling scenario showing how to introduce customers to online fundraising’s advantages and use them as selling points.

See the video at Increase your margin with fundraising programs | InkSoft. 

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

